# Starting Pellet Stoves Cheaper



## ghost5849 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's a fire starting  method I use for my pellet stove that I figured out when I ran out of fire starting gel.  I used Purell and it worked great.  I take about 1 cup of pellets in a measuring cup, add about 1 table spoon of purell and stir. I add it to the stove and light it.  It works great.  Saves you about 90% off the price of fire starting gel.


----------



## rayttt (Oct 23, 2008)

how much is a bottle of purell?


----------



## cac4 (Oct 23, 2008)

thats hand-sanitizer, right?


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Buy a quart of IPA from WM, it's even cheaper and works better.


----------



## cac4 (Oct 23, 2008)

IPA?  {slurp!} yummy....wouldn't waste a good india pale ale on pellets.  don't you people have ignitors in your stoves?  

oh, the humanity...


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 23, 2008)

cac4 said:
			
		

> IPA?  {slurp!} yummy....wouldn't waste a good india pale ale on pellets.  don't you people have ignitors in your stoves?
> 
> oh, the humanity...


Close, isopropyl alcohol (91%).  I don't think you want to drink it, unless you don't value your vision.  :D

Igniters cost extra, use a lot of electricity, are slow, and break (then cost too much to fix)... so no.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 23, 2008)

my stove starts on its own.i just press start


----------



## freebird77 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 23, 2008)

freebird77 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip




Anytime :coolsmile:


----------



## Jabbers (Oct 24, 2008)

I've used Purell to start fires in the wood burner.   I work for Gojo so Purell is free.


----------



## rayttt (Oct 24, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Buy a quart of IPA from WM, it's even cheaper and works better.



where does walmart have 91% ipa??
all ive seen is rubbing alcohol 61% and it doesnt work very much


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 24, 2008)

CVS carries the 91% ipa if there is one around you. I believe it is less than $3.00.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 24, 2008)

rayttt said:
			
		

> Wet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rubbing alcohol = IPA, they sell it in 91% as well.


----------



## rayttt (Oct 27, 2008)

at the supermarket...rubbing alcohol was 61% and it lit and went right back out.


I bought a 40 ounce bottle of Germ X hand sanitizer (68%) and it's working as good as fire starter gel.
However..I have some 91% ipa I got from work..and that works the best out of all I have tried.
I dump it into a plastic cup with half a cup of pellets and dump that in fire pot...and close door..and it 
starts the stove each time...using fire gel or germ x...some times it starts and sometimes it doesnt (requiring a second soaking).


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 27, 2008)

are we talking about a pellet stove??


----------



## rayttt (Oct 27, 2008)

yes...my p38 harman


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 27, 2008)

rayttt said:
			
		

> yes...my p38 harman




My Big E has a rod in it that gets hot and starts the pellets.it has worked every time in the last two heating seasons.Does your have this???


----------



## MCPO (Oct 27, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> rayttt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but it uses 300watts+ , and takes 10 minutes+ to start, and eventually burns out at a cost of $90 + to replace.
 The good news is that you can always mix IPA and pellets and start it manually.


----------



## Bxpellet (Oct 27, 2008)

would denatured alcohol work?


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, if it's a high enough concentration.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 27, 2008)

what about corn liquor


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 27, 2008)

Gio said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the Big E takes only 3 minuets.i'll time it next time i hit on.

Thanks John


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 27, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> what about corn liquor


Ethanol will also work if its concentration is high enough.


----------



## racreange (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey,
What is Purel?  I just installed an insert in Edison, NJ.  Now I have to wait three weeks for my pellet order!  Where can you get pellets around here?  I would have ordered earlier, but didn't trust the delivery date of the stove.  (I ordered the stove in June)


----------



## Xena (Oct 27, 2008)

racreange said:
			
		

> Hey,
> What is Purel?




http://www.gojo.com/purell/


----------



## cogger (Oct 27, 2008)

racreange said:
			
		

> Now I have to wait three weeks for my pellet order!



Let us know if you have to wait any longer. 

Also I use rubbing alcohol to fire em' up as the auto ignite tends to smolder the pellet pot before ignition. If all else fails try some 151 proof


----------



## ghost5849 (Nov 1, 2008)

racreange said:
			
		

> Hey,
> What is Purel?  I just installed an insert in Edison, NJ.  Now I have to wait three weeks for my pellet order!  Where can you get pellets around here?  I would have ordered earlier, but didn't trust the delivery date of the stove.  (I ordered the stove in June)



Purel is hand sanitizer.  Call Tractor Supply Company, Agway and Homedepot's located in Hunterdon and Warren Counties.  That's not to far from Edison.  There's more pellet stove owners in those areas- thus more store's carry pellets.


----------



## mufflerman (Sep 25, 2009)

I use a small butane torch put small pile of pellets in stove hit with torch for 45 seconds close door turn on its lit.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 25, 2009)

I wouldn't be using straight alcohol to start any fire. One misstep or unfortunate spill and you could lose body hair or much worse. That's why the alcohol is mixed with a gelatinous substance in the fire starter gell---seriously slows combustion and avoids explosions. 

One bottle of the fire starter gell at about $8C did me all last winter with my Hearth Focus 6039. Small investment for safety sake.

my $.02

Stan


----------



## yknotcarpentry (Sep 25, 2009)

mufflerman,  i was going to say the same thing as that is how i get my charcoal going for the grill


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Sep 25, 2009)

Some really great tips in this thread, thanks for your time in posting


----------



## drizler (Sep 25, 2009)

mufflerman said:
			
		

> I use a small butane torch put small pile of pellets in stove hit with torch for 45 seconds close door turn on its lit.



I hit mine with the click start turbo propane torch.   15 seconds usually does it.  It will even light straight corn if you give it a minute or so.   About 1 torch tank per season, 2 bucks, priceless, simple.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 25, 2009)

Scoop said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be using straight alcohol to start any fire. One misstep or unfortunate spill and you could lose body hair or much worse. That's why the alcohol is mixed with a gelatinous substance in the fire starter gell---seriously slows combustion and avoids explosions.
> 
> One bottle of the fire starter gell at about $8C did me all last winter with my Hearth Focus 6039. Small investment for safety sake.
> 
> ...



Yeah , you shouldn`t run with scissors either but common sense has to prevail .   After 1 year and trying everything available I still find Wal Mart 91% IPA is the most reliable and most inexpensive way to start my pellets. It`s quick, has never flared up quickly , and it gets the heat going significantly faster than any automatic lighting pellet stove.
 It works a lot better than the outrageously priced gelled alcohol.
 That said , the key words are *COLD BURNPOT* . Never use liquid or gels in a hot burnpot and do not leave either these saturated pellets in the cold burnpot for longer than necessary since accumulated vapors can ignite viciously. 
 I agree with Pook regarding K2 being cheaper (and maybe even safer) but i don`t always have good luck with it maintaining a good flame.


----------

